# Dont put hide-aways in 08 super duty



## sharpcutlc (Dec 28, 2003)

dont put 60 or 90 watt hide-away strobes in reverse lights, the melt the lense!!!


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Can you put up pictures of the damage as well as where you mounted the strobe bulb?


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

how close was the bulb to the lens


----------



## sharpcutlc (Dec 28, 2003)

The problem is in the new style lense in he 08 it is much small than the older style. i have a 60w unit in my 2001 and had 0 problems with it. ford just made the reverse unit way to small to mount any kind of strobe in it.. I am sending the whole unit back and already ordered new reverse lights. no pics not that much damage, i only had them on for about 5 min when i noticed......


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Nova strobe makes a led light that goes in the lens. It installs just like the strobe bulb but doesn't have the heat out put of them. The clears and blues are the most expensive at I think 142.99 at a&w direct towing.

Ryan


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

Ive seen them hide away led strobes and have wondered how they work.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

It sounds like you mounted them too close to the lens.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I'll be doing my first 08 on saturday, I'll post my findings when it's complete and tested.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

BlueLine Ent;463645 said:


> I'll be doing my first 08 on saturday, I'll post my findings when it's complete and tested.


We'll know in about 9 months if it's a Boy or a Girl! LOL Oh yeah we were talking about lights! LOL I know I need


----------



## AWLCO (Nov 25, 2007)

I've done at least 20 08's without a problem.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

AWLCO;468492 said:


> I've done at least 20 08's without a problem.


Do you put 90 watts in? I just put a 90 watt whelens in my reverse lights on my NBS GMC, I'm sure they will be fine. Does any body know a good place to put strobes in the front of a NBS GMC.


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

JD Dave;469421 said:


> Do you put 90 watts in? I just put a 90 watt whelens in my reverse lights on my NBS GMC, I'm sure they will be fine. Does any body know a good place to put strobes in the front of a NBS GMC.


If you post a pic, I could tell you for sure, but w/out seeing it, I would say you need to mount as far away from the lens as possible. Also try to get it in the most reflective area. Should be plenty of choices on that truck.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I havent done one yet, but on one of the new town trucks, they came in from the inside of the truck side, in the lower signal lamp section, above the height of the bulb. Probably not ideal I dont think, but at least its one location.


----------



## sharpcutlc (Dec 28, 2003)

Well i just ordered the undercover l.e.d's from nova. that should solve my heat problems..
http://www.awdirect.com/catalog.cfm?dest=itempg&itemid=23628&secid=68&linkon=subsection&linkid=269


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

We put them in the headlights. The low beam is on top and the high beam is on the bottom or vice cersa. Here is where we got ours. Any other questions just let me know. http://www.youtube.com/NootDogg8870


----------



## oakvillerex (Nov 20, 2006)

noot 
i put mine in the chmsl as well did you just unplug the cargo light bulbs and put them in there?

jeff


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

Where did you put yours?? And no we didn't unplug the cargo light. We drilled holes next to them and put them in there and put silicone around it.


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

That is a whole lot of money for them!! I guess I don't want them that bad.

Looks good though!!!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

NootDogg;478956 said:


> Where did you put yours?? And no we didn't unplug the cargo light. We drilled holes next to them and put them in there and put silicone around it.


How many watts are the strobes in the cargo lights. ( high mounted brake lights)
There are a few guys around here who have HAW's in the rear high mounted brake lights and front clearence lights above the windshield. I was just curious how many watts is safe for those locations.

Your truck looks very nice. I like how you did the dump too.


----------

